# 2012 Routan Engine Issues.



## tdube (Aug 20, 2015)

After months of dealing with the original dealer Car-On here in Ottawa, Ontario, I've come on here to get a little more feedback on the issues that I've been having with this vehicle since the first 24hrs of ownership. The van was originally delivered on May 6, 2015 and has spent more time at a garage than in our driveway.

The van started off with two problems. One was that it would simply shut itself off without warning, no dash lights while driving. We were able to start it up again by putting it into neutral and keep going. The second was a CEL showing P0018 and P0300.

The van was brought into the original dealership several times over a four week period. They ignored the random shut down and refused to look at the ignition to see if it was related to the 2009 and 2010 recalls. Instead they changed a cam sensor, replaced the spark plugs with Denso branded plugs b/c they didn't want to shell out the money for the Champion MOPAR ones and played around with various tubes, wiring and essentially emptied out my gas tank.

After a month of that crap, I brought it to a local VW dealership. They checked the ignition, replaced the same cam sensor. The random shut offs stopped, but the CEL remained. The van went there several more times over the course of a month in which they replaced a couple more cam sensors and finally the cam phasers on the left side. They did a leakdown test at my request for cylinder 2 to see if that was causing the issue. A hard start where it took several seconds to get going began here, but they fixed that issue when we brought it back to them.

After they replaced the cam phasers, four new engine codes came up. P0340, P0345, P0390 and P0129. They recommended replacing several more sensors at a cost of about $1,500 with labour or bring the vehicle back to the original dealer and have them take it back as a lemon. They were having a problem getting it going.

The original dealer didn't want to take it back but instead sent it out to one of the owner's "friends" who diagnosed the issue as loose connector pins on either the BCM or PCM. The owner, who was involved by now, didn't know which it was. (I think it was the PCM, since the BCM wouldn't have anything to do with the issue.)

The van came back and while the engine light was now off and had travelled 135km since the last code reset, the hard start issue returned as did the random shut offs with no dash lights. When I confronted the original dealer with the problems, he balked and has now not answered emails advising that he needs to take the vehicle back.

In the meantime, I've engaged CAMVAP, the Consumer Protection of Ontario entity, OMVIC and spoken to a lawyer. It's been several months and I'm now out-of-pocket $1,737.02 CAD with this bull.

Today, the van was back at the VW dealership where they changed out the Denso spark plugs with MOPAR Champion branded plugs and we're hoping that this will finally resolve the ongoing issues.

Has anyone else had this sort of problem?


----------



## tdube (Aug 20, 2015)

Just an update. The original dealership where I bought the van installed Denso spark plugs part # SXU22HCR11S which were supposed to have a gap of 0.044 but they all had either 0.039 or 0.040. Apparently no one checked the gap before putting them in.


----------



## DTPB (Jun 1, 2013)

*You should read the threads about engine shut off here already.*

Check 2 things as mine did the exact same thing.

Ignition replace under recall and EGR valve replacement.

My 2010 would randomly shut off while driving and it was bloody dangerous. We took iit in more than a few times and at the end of it all they replaced the ignition and EGR valve.
We have not had any issues since.


----------



## tdube (Aug 20, 2015)

DTPB said:


> Check 2 things as mine did the exact same thing.
> 
> Ignition replace under recall and EGR valve replacement.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll take a look at that once it comes back from the body shop. My poor wife was rear-ended after leaving the dealership last week.


----------



## tdube (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like I spoke too soon. Engine threw another P0018 code over the weekend.


----------

